# A vulgar grammar review:



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought it was funny, perhaps a few of you will as well.

*Very vulgar*
Virgin ear-types, you've been warned 

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/about/best/aus/111508160.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny, perhaps a few of you will as well.
> 
> *Very vulgar*
> Virgin ear-types, you've been warned
> ...



I think I could use the contraction lesson for your and you're in class!  :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I think I could use the contraction lesson for your and you're in class!  :teeth:


The image of you calling your students queefs :rotflmao:


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The image of you calling your students queefs :rotflmao:



Yup, but I guess I'll use 'freakin'. :halo:


----------



## Nienna (Dec 20, 2005)

Another one I see all the time is this:

The Brown's

You'll see this on a porch sign or when people sign the family name to a greeting card.

The Brown's _what_?

"Brown's" is possessive; "Browns" is plural.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Another one I see all the time is this:
> 
> The Brown's
> 
> ...



House


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> House


Yeah, maybe it's a possesive statement. This is the Brown's house, bitches!

But you're probably right, mom; they're most likely idiots.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe it's a possesive statement. This is the Brown's house, bitches!
> 
> But you're probably right, mom; they're most likely idiots.



depends according to the other thread it depends if they vote bush or kerry.....cuz only 10% 20% is smart and voted for kerry the rest 80% 90% are dumb and voted for bush....makes me wonder how the voting was so close.....gues a lot of dumb people got confused and voted for kerry.

btw...loved you link....tried to rep you but got confused and rep someone else


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> depends according to the other thread it depends if they vote bush or kerry.....cuz only 10% 20% is smart and voted for kerry the rest 80% 90% are dumb and voted for bush....makes me wonder how the voting was so close.....gues a lot of dumb people got confused and voted for kerry.
> 
> *btw...loved you link....tried to rep you but got confused and rep someone else*


 When doing that, please make the mistake, me. Thanks.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> depends according to the other thread it depends if they vote bush or kerry.....cuz only 10% 20% is smart and voted for kerry the rest 80% 90% are dumb and voted for bush....makes me wonder how the voting was so close.....gues a lot of dumb people got confused and voted for kerry.
> 
> btw...loved you link....tried to rep you but got confused and rep someone else



Perhaps it's their tongue-in-cheek advertisement of their political beliefs...


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Perhaps it's their tongue-in-cheek advertisement of their political beliefs...



ya that's it....they insult you....then tell you they were joking.....definitely people i want to hang with


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ya that's it....they insult you....then tell you they were joking.....definitely people i want to hang with



Dontcha hate that? I do. The ex used to do it all the time. When I slam someone, I mean it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ya that's it....they insult you....then tell you they were joking.....definitely people i want to hang with


no no no, I meant the browns''s's's's's''s's's''s''''s's''s's

not the DU lemmings.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> no no no, I meant the browns''s's's's's''s's's''s''''s's''s's
> 
> not the DU lemmings.



I like the Browns as well as the Brown's house ..... you shouldn't make fun of them .....


----------



## Said1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My neighbours have a sign on their front proach that reads the old man's first and last name. It's been there as long as I can remember, which doesn't seem like a big deal, but they had 8 kids.  They're REALLY french too, that could explain it.


----------



## Nienna (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> I like the Browns as well as the Brown's house ..... you shouldn't make fun of them .....


The Browns' house... in this case, it's most likely plural _and_ possessive. Therefore, the apostrophe goes _after_ the s. And when they sign a greeting card that way... they just don't know what *they're* doing.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

mom4 said:
			
		

> The Browns' house... in this case, it's most likely plural _and_ possessive. Therefore, the apostrophe goes _after_ the s. And when they sign a greeting card that way... they just don't know what *they're* doing.


That's an excellent point. Idiocy confirmed. Must be republicans


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

mom4 said:
			
		

> The Browns' house... in this case, it's most likely plural _and_ possessive. Therefore, the apostrophe goes _after_ the s. And when they sign a greeting card that way... they just don't know what *they're* doing.



maybe only one brown lives there


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe only one brown lives there


We all know where there is one brown, there are probably 14 more undocumented ones crammed into the house.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> We all know where there is one brown, there are probably 14 more undocumented ones crammed into the house.



alrighty then


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> We all know where there is one brown, there are probably 14 more undocumented ones crammed into the house.



I don't like where this is going, let's rename them the White family.


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I don't like where this is going, let's rename them the White family.



do they eat a lot of crackers?


----------



## Said1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I don't like where this is going, let's rename them the White family.



That was what I was getting at with the frenchmen. 


Sort of.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> We all know where there is one brown, there are probably 14 more undocumented ones crammed into the house.


Was this the wrong time for that kind of humor?


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Was this the wrong time for that kind of humor?




why? what time is it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Was this the wrong time for that kind of humor?


Always, the ACLU Jim does not need. Nor Al S, nor Jesse.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> why? what time is it?


Apparently not the right one.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Always, the ACLU Jim does not need. Nor Al S, nor Jesse.


My bad. Facetiousness doesn't translate well over forums...


----------



## Said1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Always, the ACLU Jim does not need. Nor Al S, nor Jesse.



Or the Jean-Guys.


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Or the Jean-Guys.


I'm sure, whoever he is! :shocked:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you guys ever think that getting the ACLU on Jim's ass was part of my demospy plan? I figured I'd just tell you now, since someone will figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Did you guys ever think that getting the ACLU on Jim's ass was part of my demospy plan? I figured I'd just tell you now, since someone will figure it out sooner or later.


Give me back those rep points! :shocked:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 20, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Give me back those rep points! :shocked:


Why is there no evil laughter smilie?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 20, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> We all know where there is one brown, there are probably 14 more undocumented ones crammed into the house.



Lol!


----------



## Annie (Dec 21, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Why is there no evil laughter smilie?


Oh dear, you'll have to settle for


----------



## Nienna (Dec 21, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe only one brown lives there


He's Irish, the head of the clan, so he calls himself "The Brown."


----------



## Nienna (Dec 21, 2005)

But the name was Americanized. He used to be "The O'Brown." :note the appropriate use of the apostrophe here:


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 21, 2005)

I figure he got it at a garage sale for 10 cents, doesn't really care what it says and hopes to God that people actually wipe their feet on it.


----------



## USViking (Dec 28, 2005)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Another one I see all the time is this:
> 
> The Brown's
> 
> ...



I'm in one of my finnicky SOB moods.

Guess I've been too jolly for too long for Xmas.

"Brown's" would be the correct form of the possessive
if and only if the subject was one and only one person 
named "Brown".

If the subject is more than one "Brown", then the correct 
form of the possessive is Browns'- with the apostrophe at 
the end.


----------

